# Can I get a safety net? Newb OCer.



## Wrekx (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok so here's my specs. What % should I OC? In what increments? I'd definetly like to keep the computer under 70C.




I did baseline tests as reccomended by your "read here for starters" thread.

When doing the power supply test the temprature hit 84C and I aborted it. But is that an auto fail for my ability to OC? 

Also, none of my tempuratures on my LCD were any where near 84C so is it possible the program misjudged or do I need a temp sensor on the power supply?

Gpu 3d Test:
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd366/Wrekx/gpu3dtest.png

Power Supply Test: (aborted)
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd366/Wrekx/2011-10-11-20h53-GPU1baseline.png

CPU Linpack Test:
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd366/Wrekx/2011-10-11-20h41-GPU1baseline.png

GPU Mem Test:
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd366/Wrekx/2011-10-11-17h55-GPU1baseline.png

CPU OCCT Test:
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd366/Wrekx/2011-10-11-17h40-GPU1baseline.png



Equipment:

Motherboard: Asus Maximums IV Extreme
Processor: Intel I7-2600k LGA 1155
Video Card: EVGA GTX 570
Ram: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4x4gb
OS: Windows 7 64 bit
PSU: Rosewill LIGHTNING 1000w
CPU Cooling: Corsair H70 Water Cooler.


Fans:
Top: 2 x 200mm
Front: 1 x 120mm
Side: 1 x 200mm 2 x 120mm
Back: 2x 120mm (one set push, one set pull on radiator)
Otherside: Vented (no fan bays)


Running Temps (well gaming, according to my LCD display):
1) 28.3C 2) 33.3C 3) 29.2C 4) 34.3 5) 34.0

I can say for certain one is placed on the back of the CPU, another is placed on top of the video card, and another is placed on the ram.

So we can probably just use the highest temp. Not to get lazy. If I have to I'll bust out the pyrometer though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

firstly your psu is one of the worst makes of power supplies you can get and guarantee you its not 1000w not that you actually need that much. I would not contemplate overclocking with a rosewill power supply.

Second how muc ram do you have I am guessing its 12GB having more than 8 will limit your overclock

third there is no safety net as all cpus are different even the same makes.

fourth did you abort the psu test or did occt obort the psy test? if occt aborted it and occt is very accurate in its psu test it is telling you your power supply is crap which it is.

when you overclock it has to be in stages and small increments.

Here is how you start a basic overclock

set overclocking to manual if you have that option.
switch intel speedstep and c1e off
raise fsb by 10MHz
Save & reboot. If you get into windows raise the fsb again by 10Mhz
once you have raised by 60MHz run occt for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps you do nto want to go over 60 degrees c

if all is fine repeat the fsb raise process
set the ram voltage (sometimes named as dram voltage) to the manufacturers stated voltage
enter the ram timmings manually

If you encounter as bsod you need to raise the vcore voltage to its next available level and try again.

if you get a blank sceen you need to do a cmos reset

You can also raise or lower the nb and sb voltages I tend to lower them as much as possible.

You also want to make sure that your ram does not go over its rated speed. for example I have an e8400 3GHz with 4GB RAM my cpu is overclocked to 443x9 which is 4GHz and my ram because of the FSB speed runs at 1064 instead of 1066.

Start with the basic oc first before doing the latter stages I mentioned. You should be able to get well past 4.4GHz but like I said before every cpu is different.

dont trust your lcd display for temps. TheBIOS is most accurate and if your wanting to monitor temps whilst running occt use hardware monitor or real temp.

When you get to an overclock you are happy with test with prime 95 for 7 hours


----------



## Wrekx (Oct 10, 2011)

My power supply was expensive and highly rated on newegg. Also it has 80gold rating. I'm gonna just hope it works. If it dosn't it has 5 year warranty and I've heard good things about rosewills customer service on several different products.

Is there a power supply you reccomend?

Awesome. Thank you. I'll print out your reply.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrekx said:


> My power supply was expensive and highly rated on newegg. Also it has 80gold rating. I'm gonna just hope it works. If it dosn't it has 5 year warranty and I've heard good things about rosewills customer service on several different products.
> 
> Is there a power supply you reccomend?
> 
> Awesome. Thank you. I'll print out your reply.


We recommend Seasonic-made PSU's like Corsair AX, TX & HX (not the GS or CX models) XFX PSU's or Seasonic themselves. Rosewill is one of the worst brands out there like Greenbrucelee said.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never trust reviews on sites that sell products. Always get independent reviews.

I used to test power supplies for my job. Trust when I say I would use a rosewill power supply to prop some books up on a shelve never mind power a pc.

corsair,xfx,seasonic and you only need 850w if your overclocking not 1000.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is made by SuperFlower and is not a good quality unit.


----------

